# [gelöst] masked by corruption???

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

habe wieder etwas neues "entdeckt":

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081010::kolab (masked by: corruption)

- dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081009::kolab (masked by: corruption)

- dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080528::kolab (masked by: corruption)

- dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080505::kolab (masked by: corruption)

- dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.1::kolab (masked by: corruption)

(dependency required by "net-mail/kolabd-2.1::kolab" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kolabd" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Was kann man da tun? Das habe ich bereits versucht.

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Nov 16, 2014 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Na, das ist wahrscheinlich nicht die komplette Fehlermeldung?!  :Wink: 

Weiter vorn sollte normal mit dabeistehen warum oder weswegen diese Ebuilds als Korrupt abgetan wurden.

Magst mal die komplette Ausgabe von 

```
emerge -pv dev-perl/perl-kolab
```

 posten?

----------

## uhai

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \ * ERROR: dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081010::kolab failed (depend phase):

 *   EAPI= is not supported by perl-module.eclass

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                               ebuild.sh, line 545:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/kolab/dev-perl/perl-kolab/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081010.ebuild'

 *   perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081010.ebuild, line   5:  Called inherit 'perl-module'

 *                               ebuild.sh, line 277:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/perl-module.eclass'

 *                               ebuild.sh, line  80:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/perl-module.eclass'

 *                      perl-module.eclass, line  48:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "EAPI=${EAPI} is not supported by perl-module.eclass"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081010::kolab'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081010::kolab'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081010/work/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081010'

 | * ERROR: dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081009::kolab failed (depend phase):

 *   EAPI= is not supported by perl-module.eclass

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                               ebuild.sh, line 545:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/kolab/dev-perl/perl-kolab/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081009.ebuild'

 *   perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081009.ebuild, line   5:  Called inherit 'perl-module'

 *                               ebuild.sh, line 277:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/perl-module.eclass'

 *                               ebuild.sh, line  80:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/perl-module.eclass'

 *                      perl-module.eclass, line  48:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "EAPI=${EAPI} is not supported by perl-module.eclass"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081009::kolab'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081009::kolab'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081009/work/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081009'

 / * ERROR: dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080528::kolab failed (depend phase):

 *   EAPI= is not supported by perl-module.eclass

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                             ebuild.sh, line 545:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/kolab/dev-perl/perl-kolab/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080528.ebuild'

 *   perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080528.ebuild, line   5:  Called inherit 'perl-module'

 *                             ebuild.sh, line 277:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/perl-module.eclass'

 *                             ebuild.sh, line  80:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/perl-module.eclass'

 *                    perl-module.eclass, line  48:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "EAPI=${EAPI} is not supported by perl-module.eclass"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080528::kolab'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080528::kolab'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080528/work/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080528'

 - * ERROR: dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080505::kolab failed (depend phase):

 *   EAPI= is not supported by perl-module.eclass

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                             ebuild.sh, line 545:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/kolab/dev-perl/perl-kolab/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080505.ebuild'

 *   perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080505.ebuild, line   5:  Called inherit 'perl-module'

 *                             ebuild.sh, line 277:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/perl-module.eclass'

 *                             ebuild.sh, line  80:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/perl-module.eclass'

 *                    perl-module.eclass, line  48:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "EAPI=${EAPI} is not supported by perl-module.eclass"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080505::kolab'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080505::kolab'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080505/work/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080505'

 \ * ERROR: dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.1::kolab failed (depend phase):

 *   EAPI= is not supported by perl-module.eclass

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 545:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/kolab/dev-perl/perl-kolab/perl-kolab-2.1.ebuild'

 *   perl-kolab-2.1.ebuild, line   5:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'perl-module'

 *               ebuild.sh, line 277:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/perl-module.eclass'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  80:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/perl-module.eclass'

 *      perl-module.eclass, line  48:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "EAPI=${EAPI} is not supported by perl-module.eclass"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.1::kolab'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.1::kolab'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.1/work/perl-kolab-2.1'

... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-perl/perl-kolab" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081010::kolab (masked by: corruption)

- dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2.0_alpha20081009::kolab (masked by: corruption)

- dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080528::kolab (masked by: corruption)

- dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.2_alpha20080505::kolab (masked by: corruption)

- dev-perl/perl-kolab-2.1::kolab (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Stimmt, da ist mehr. Ich dachte, die Meldung sei spezifisch genug. Ist das ein "Joker" für alle nicht anders abgedeckte Fehler?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, so in etwa, zb wenn ein ebuld so wie hier mit der aktuellen eclass nicht mehr kompatibel ist, und so nicht ausgeführt werden kann.

Ich kenne das kolab Overlay nicht, aber soweit ich das sehe sind die ebuilds recht alt. Vermutlich müssten sie überholt und auf die neueren eclasses angepasst werden.

Der Fehler ist (wie in der Fehlermeldung genannt),

EAPI= is not supported by perl-module.eclass

Vermutlich ist in den Ebulds noch gar keine EAPI angegeben (was damals durchaus korrekt sein konnte).

Fazit: Wenn du diese alten Ebulds nutzen möchtest wirst du sie anpassen müssen.

----------

## uhai

HM, klingt nicht so, als könnte ich das allein.... Dann such ich mir etwas anderes.

Ich würde mir gerne einen eigenen Server aufsetzen, mit dem ich alle Familienhandies (Termine/Kontakte/Mails) synchronisiere kann - eben groupware wie exchange nur Opensource...

Kennst Du da eine Alternative?

uhai

----------

## misterjack

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Kennst Du da eine Alternative?

 

Ich nutze Owncloud für Kalender/Kontakte. Mail per Imap.

----------

